# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  الزواج المختلط

## هيثم الفقى

*الزواج المختلط*

*تعريفه:*هو الزواج الزى ينعقد بين زوجين من جنسيتين مختلفتين.ويعتبر هزا النوع من الزواج وسيلة لاكتساب الجنسية.والزواج المختلط يؤثر فقط في جنسية الزوجة ولا أثر له علي جنسية الزوج .
ويدور اثر الزواج علي الجنسية بين مبدأين:
*مبدأ وحدة الجنسية في العائلة*
*مبدأ تعدد الجنسية في العائلة*


*أولا :الاتجاهات الفقهية*
مبدأ وحدة الجنسية في العائلة : ومضمون هذا المبدأ أن تكتسب الزوجة جنسية زوجها بمجرد الزواج .
ويستند أنصار هذا المبدأ إلي الحجج الآتية :
-وحدة الجنسية سبب لوحدة الأسرة وتحقيق التوافق الروحي والفكري بين الزوجين .
-الزوج هو رب الأسرة والمهيمن علي أمورها والزى تحمل الأسرة اسمه وتقيم في موطنه .لذلك إذا كان يجب أن تكون للأسرة جنسية واحدة فهي جنسية الزوج .
-الإبقاء علي جنسية الزوجة علي حالها يهدد كيان الأسرة ووحدتها حيث لا يكون لها حق الإقامة في دولة الزوج ،وقد يتعارض ولاء الزوجة وولاء الزوج اذا نشب نزاع بين دولتيهما .
-وحدة الجنسية في الأسرة يجعل الأسرة أداة قوية في تحقيق الترابط والتماسك بين إفراد شعب الدولة .
-الإقلال من حالات تنازع القوانين في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية في الدول التي تتخذ من الجنسية ضابطا للإسناد . 

*مبدأ تعدد أو استقلال الجنسية في العائلة .*
ومضمون هذا المبدأ ألا يكون للزواج أثر حتمي علي جنسية الزوجة والتي يكون لها الاتدخل جنسية زوجها دون إرادتها . 
ويستند أنصار هذا المبدأ إلي الحجج الآتية :
-مبدأ المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة والذي كفلته المواثيق الدولية وأهمها الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان 
-استقلال الجنسية يحقق مصلحة دولة الزوجة عندما تكون هذه الدولة مستوردة للسكان .ويحقق أيضا مصلحة دولة الزوج لأنه يحول دون دخول بعض الزوجات اللاتي يحتفظن بولائهن لدولتهن الأصلية جنسية دولة الزوج .

*ثانيا :الاتجاهات التشريعية* 
أخذت النظم القانونية الوطنية في الماضي بمبدأ وحدة الجنسية ،إلا أن معظم هذه النظم تطورت نحو الأخذ بمبدأ استقلال الجنسية في العائلة .
التطبيق المطلق لمبدأ وحدة الجنسية في العائلة .ساد هذا المبدأ وطبق خلال القرن التاسع عشر حيث كانت قوانين الجنسية تقوم علي مبدأ وحدة الجنسية في العائلة. ووفقا لهذا المبدأ كانت الزوجة تكتسب جنسية زوجها بقوة القانون كأثر مباشر وحتمي للزواج .ونتيجة لذلك لا تتمتع دولة الزوج بساطة حرمان الزوجة من اكتساب جنسيتها .
التطبيق المخفف لمبدأ وحدة الجنسية في العائلة .

*أسبابه .*
-الآثار الضارة لمبد أوحدة الجنسية علي الأمن القومي لدولة الزوج نتيجة احتفاظ الزوجة بمشاعر الولاء لدولتها الأصلية
- ظهور الحركات النسائية المطالبة بتحقيق المساواة بين الجنسين .

*مظاهره*
-النص علي حق الزوجة التي تكتسب جنسية زوجها بقوة القانون كأثر مباشر للزواج في رفض جنسية زوجها والاحتفاظ بجنسيتها الأصلية .
إعطاء دولة الزوج سلطة تقديرية في مجال منح الزوجة جنسية زوجها .
تطبيق مبدأ استقلال الجنسية في العائلة 
أدى تطور الفكر السياسي في القارة الأوربية عقب الحرب العالمية الثانية إلي اعتناق مبدأ استقلال الجنسية في العائلة واستبعاد الأثر المباشر للزواج علي جنسية الزوجة ،بحيث يتوقف اكتساب الزوجة لجنسية زوجها علي طلب منها .
إلا أن الدول طبقت مبدأ استقلال الجنسية بطرق مختلفة .فبعض هذه الدول كان يدخل الزوجة جنسية زوجها بقوة القانون بمجرد طلبها .
والبعض الأخر أعطى لدولة الزوج سلطة تقديرية في مسألة دخول الزوجة جنسيتها بما يؤدى إلي تحقيق سيطرة الدولة علي اكتساب الأجنبيات جنسيتها عن طريق زواجهن من مواطنيها .

*التطبيق المطلق لمبدأ استقلال الجنسية في العائلة* 
يستبعد هذا الاتجاه التشريعي أي أثر مباشر أو غير مباشر علي جنسية الزوجة ويكون الطريق المتاح أمامها لاكتساب جنسية زوجها هو طريق التجنس المفتوح إمام كافة الأجانب . ويحقق هذا الاتجاه المساواة بين الزوجين بطريقة كاملة 
إلا أن الإيمان بأهمية وحدة الجنسية في العائلة دفع هذه الدول إلي التخفيف من شروط التجنس بالنسبة للأجنبية التي تتزوج من أحد مواطنيها .

*أثر الزواج المختلط في جنسية الزوج*
بوجه عام لا ترتب تشريعات الجنسية أى أثر للزواج علي جنسية الزوج .إلا أن هذه التشريعات تجعل للزواج أثر في تخفيف شروط التجنس بالنسبة للزوج الذي يرغب في اكتساب جنسية زوجته نظرا لأهمية وحدة الجنسية في العائلة .وتتمثل مظاهر التخفيف من شروط التجنس بالنسبة للزوج في تخفيض مدة الإقامة أو حتى الإعفاء منها كلية . 


منقول

----------

